# Docbook-xml



## mariourk (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm having some issues with the installation of docbooc-xml. I'm aware there where some chages, regarding docbook and I followed the update instructions. But docbook-xml (needed by git) refuses to install. It gives this error:

```
Installing docbook-xml-5.0_1...pkg-static: docbook-xml-5.0_1 conflicts with docbook-5.0_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/catalog.xml
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 70
```
How do I resolve this conflict? I tried renaming /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/catalog.xml, but that didn't fix anything.


----------



## mariourk (Feb 26, 2014)

I did the following to resolve the issue.

```
pkg remove textproc/xmlto
pkg remove textproc/docbook-500
pkg remove textproc/docbook
portmaster git
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

mariourk said:
			
		

> How do I resolve this conflict?


Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140219:

```
20140219:
  AFFECTS: users of textproc/docbook*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The textproc/docbook-* ports have been consolidated into two ports
  textproc/docbook-sgml and textproc/docbook-xml.

  Before upgrading you should force the removal of the existing ports, they
  will conflict with the new ones.

  pkg users can run:

    pkg delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* docbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*

  the other users can run:

    pkg_delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* docbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140219:


That didn't work for me and the OP might have had the same problem. Warren, elsewhere, noted there's an error in the instructions that can cause a problem. 

What I had to do was manually uninstall all docbook ports, then reinstall it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> What I had to do was manually uninstall all docbook ports, then reinstall it.


Just uninstalling them should suffice. If there's any port or package depending on them they'll automatically get re-installed.


----------



## kpa (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you have some old versions still lying around because on my system devel/git absolutely does not need the DocBook ports as run time dependencies? They are needed for building the devel/git package but certainly not as run-time dependencies.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

If the CONTRIB option is enabled, line 333 of the devel/git Makefile adds textproc/docbook-xml as a build dependency.


----------



## teh_fink (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks mariourk, that worked for me, while the instructions in UPDATING did not. I also had to run the following before your commands would work:


```
pkg remove textproc/docbook-xsl
```



			
				mariourk said:
			
		

> I did the following to resolve the issue.
> 
> ```
> pkg remove textproc/xmlto
> ...


----------

